# Breeding betta without using heater???



## phea2 (May 25, 2010)

Hi, i've raised betta several times and have decided to start breeding now.

i'm planning to get some white halfmoon male. i bought a white female yesterday (what i believe is a white halfmoon female) and might get a male tomorrow. will post some pictures in few days.

but after lots of reading, my question is, do i really need to put a heater in the breeding tank? cause i've never really put heater in any of my betta's tanks. i'm planning to spawn them in a 60litre (15g) fish tank.

:roll:


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Bettas should always have a heater. They need to be in temperatures 78-82* at all times. It is especially important for fry that they be kept warm.

I heard recently of a person raising a spawn whose heater went out. She's desperately trying to keep all of the babies alive right now and they're not looking too good.

Unless you live somewhere that is naturally 80* I highly advise a heater. I don't think you'll be able to spawn without one. Cold fish don't usually spawn.


----------



## phea2 (May 25, 2010)

oh, ok thanks. will try to get a cheap small heater then. cause i dont want to get an expensive one when i'm going to use it only for a month.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

A month? Betta fry take at least 2 months in a growout tank before being jarred and even then after that most breeders keep the females together in a sorority. They still need heat. Most betta aren't old enough to be given away until 3+ months of age.


----------



## phea2 (May 25, 2010)

yeah but what i meant was that i will then put them in my community tank where there's already a heater and will put the males in jars.


----------

